# Xray and Puppy Count issue?



## amyh

Long story short, My 3 year old Golden is pregnant due to an accidental mating.

She is currently 51 days pregnant and on Day 48 we took her into the vet's office for her checkup/Xray. We were assuming the worst, that we would have a big litter due to the small stature of my neighbors Scottie who is the accidental father.

However, to our surprise, he said he only saw one maybe two puppies. This wasn't our normal vet we saw since we went in on Saturday and I was a little wary to trust him. He was standoffish and did not seem to like me asking questions. So I thought I would reach out here to more experienced owners to see if you guys would have some insight on a couple of things until we go back to see our regular vet.

1.) He only took one xray from the side and not a top down one. I asked him if he would take a top down view and he said it would cost extra so I turned it down. Is it possible that there might be a couple of puppies hiding behind the two he showed me? Could he have been wrong?

2.) One of the puppies was really bright and easy to see. The other was dim and harder to make out. Does this mean anything?

Ii'm 100% sure of the mating day, unfortunately I found them together (tied) on the day he tunneled into my yard.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ArchersMom

Can you post the X-ray photo? 48 days is a little early for a puppy count X-ray. The puppies don't show up until their bones have calcified. Also, you only have an estimated due date. You don't know what day she ovulated unless you ran progesterone testing so don't panic if she's not as far along as you think.


----------



## Prism Goldens

They usually take them on the side or lying on their back. 
It'd be hard to splay out a girl to take a top down one!

She probably isn't due quite yet- you probably got an early radiograph. If you post it, it should be obvious whether they are early or not. As Archers Mom said, typically puppy count rads aren't taken until at least 56-58 days from ovulation.


----------



## amyh

I only know what day she tied, not ovulation of course. This was a big accident. But he did say the one puppy was "good sized" and right for how far along we though she was ( 6weeks, 5 days). But at one point, I tried to ask a question and he shushed me. I was kind of upset and put off when he did that so unfortunately I forget to snap a photo of the xray.

All I can do is describe it. It was a side xray with one very bright, clearly defined puppy skeleton and what he said appeared to be another just above it but the second skeleton was much fainter. I just did not get to ask him what that meant. Is it normal for them to be differing levels of calcified at that point?

Thanks so much.


----------



## amyh

I bet lol.

I think it was too early as well, we brought her in when they told us too but I went home and researched myself after and I very much wished we would have waited another week. I'm trying to learn everything I can but I have never done anything like this before.


----------



## Swampcollie

You're lucky that even one of them would show up on the Xray this early. I would suspect she's carrying more.


----------



## Gleepers

I know nothing of this, but Id love to see what happens when you mix a Scottie and a Golden. Google didn?t bring up much.


----------



## Prism Goldens

I think it is day 43 that they start to calcify but certainly you couldn't get a good count that early. 
I don't know but doubt they calcify differently fetus to fetus. I wait till the week before whelp to do one if I do one (which I only do if I suspect there is only one or two- bitches sometimes won't go in labor in that case and if they do, puppies are so much larger than norm that they might have a problem delivering). The issue of '1 or 2' is one you need to know if you are dealing with- are there any repro vets where you live? I'm thinking to re-take the rads when you believe she is closer to whelp, someone who can tell you if the puppies are going to be able to whelp easily, and how many there are as well as send you home w a little oxytocin to give her when she's done. And take a pic! I love to count babies...


----------



## Prism Goldens

BTW- don't be tempted to up her calcium intake. It would be problematic come whelp time. Once she starts whelping, then give her ice cream or tums or some high ca+ thing between puppies.


----------



## amyh

That makes me feel better. I do not want a huge litter seeing as I only have 4 families for adoption lined up so far (all screened, yay!) but I have heard too many stories about problems that come with labor and having only one or two.


----------



## amyh

No it does not, I have looked extensively lol. 

I have asked her many times why she could not have chosen a lovely husky or lab instead of that little bugger but she does not understand my distress. Ha!


----------



## amyh

I will look. Thank you. I think I need a new vet anyway, I liked the vet we usually see okay but did not like the new guy AT ALL.


----------



## amyh

I won't, thank you!

I have vanilla ice cream in the fridge for labor if needed and I bought some calcium chewables for after delivery. Is that right?

Delivery tips are welcome too!


----------



## Prism Goldens

Good for you- but really, my big concern would be if she truly only has one puppy- she might not go in labor.
I really would go get a re-count.


----------



## amyh

I am keeping a close eye on her 24/7. If I see any signs that she needs assistance, I planned to take her immediately. I check her over good twice a day to make sure there is no discharge.

I had not yet considered taking her back for another xray. I was not sure if it was safe to do it again.


----------



## Nate83

Googling the pairing I find a scolden terrier is what they are called. The one pic i saw was a beautiful dog.


----------



## amyh

Yeah, I saw those. I wish I could find more but I think it will be an interesting surprise to see what they look like. I hope to have at least one that isn't black but I have heard black coats are dominant.


----------



## Nate83

Does the father at least have good genes LOL. You also are scaring me, I'm letting my girl go into one heat cycle for growth reasons and I will be watching her like a hawk. She will be either in a leash or in the crate. Sounds mean but I do not want any puppies or any messes.


----------



## amyh

I don't know honestly. By the time we confirmed the pregnancy, I went over (they were behind us, not next to us) to talk to them at least, and they had moved. 

We have a chain link fence and then a wooden fence inside it as well that goes around our entire backyard. Em is almost three and we have managed to keep them away from her so far. But one night, I let her out before bed (doggy door) and when she did not come in at her usual 10-15 minute mark I went out and found them tied together. I cried pretty hard, I am ashamed to say. I just felt so dang bad. I was incredibly unprepared and I should have been.

Once they separated, I picked him up to see if he was "intact". He was of course. Then I let him lead me back to his tunnel he had built through our hedges and under both fences. My husband filled it with dirt and rocks the next day and he did not get back in after that.

My best advice? If she is intact, it requires CONSTANT vigilance, stay with her at all times if she is in heat and out of the house. It can happen in a blink of an eye.


----------



## amyh

My husband and I went round and round a bit about doing an emergency spay but we chose not to in the end for several reasons.


----------



## amyh

*My Girl*

This is my Emma by the way.


----------



## cwag

Awww, what a sweet and beautiful girl. Too bad it couldn't have been a another Golden for the father.


----------



## Prism Goldens

So while you are observing her, you will want to start taking a rectal temp 3X a day- when the temp drops to 98 or so, you will likely have puppies within the next 24 hours, and if it starts going back up (that piece I have never found written anywhere but my girls all go back up so the rise is anecdotal) you will have puppies within 12 hours. Her normal temp is somewhere between 101.0-102.5. It will free you up somewhat so you aren't sitting home watching the pot not boil.... she will start panting a couple days prior, most likely, may develop a stare into space, may dig in her whelping box/pool. Have some hemostats handy so you can stop bleeding if she cuts the cord too close. Have lots of hand towels (or buy a bag of shop towels and wash them and have them handy) to dry puppies with and lots of either bed pads or something you can throw away or wash because whelping is quite messy. Once she starts pushing puppies should make an appearance pretty quickly. Certainly if she pushes with effort and no produce or pushes and then stops you might want some gloves so you can be sure pup's not stuck. Some KY is handy to have on hand. Remember puppy's head needs to be down if you want to help dry them or need to get them going.


----------



## Nate83

My mom is telling me she all these horror stories about the blood, prism has already said for the most part they keep clean, the moaning and noises. I already told my wife I will be with her where ever she goes, we have 4 dogs that live around us i believe 3 are males, I know 2 of them so I will let the owner know hey your dog is going to act stupid for a bit. But to be 200% honest I am nervous. Btw don't feel bad it is nature, feel lucky you have found some homes for them. If you where ever going to breed her to a golden this is a test run on what to do.


----------



## Nate83

This is our little girl Angel with Athena our GSD.


----------



## amyh

Aw, beautiful babies!


----------



## amyh

Tell me about it! LOL.


----------



## amyh

Im very nervous. My husband would love to be here to help but he works for Amazon and he is on mandatory 60 hour weeks already for the holidays. So I have been preparing best I can!!!


----------



## amyh

Prism Goldens said:


> So while you are observing her, you will want to start taking a rectal temp 3X a day- when the temp drops to 98 or so, you will likely have puppies within the next 24 hours, and if it starts going back up (that piece I have never found written anywhere but my girls all go back up so the rise is anecdotal) you will have puppies within 12 hours. Her normal temp is somewhere between 101.0-102.5. It will free you up somewhat so you aren't sitting home watching the pot not boil.... she will start panting a couple days prior, most likely, may develop a stare into space, may dig in her whelping box/pool. Have some hemostats handy so you can stop bleeding if she cuts the cord too close. Have lots of hand towels (or buy a bag of shop towels and wash them and have them handy) to dry puppies with and lots of either bed pads or something you can throw away or wash because whelping is quite messy. Once she starts pushing puppies should make an appearance pretty quickly. Certainly if she pushes with effort and no produce or pushes and then stops you might want some gloves so you can be sure pup's not stuck. Some KY is handy to have on hand. Remember puppy's head needs to be down if you want to help dry them or need to get them going.


Just got all of my supplies on Sunday. Whelping Box with Pig rails is done. Have hemostats, round tipped scissors, styptic powder, microfiber towels, lubricant, heat lamp, chewable calcium, sterile gloves, whelping pad/towels, iodine wipes, puppy formula/nursing kits and thermometer. I think I have all I need.

Great info, thank you! I have so many notes it is not funny. 

We are two weeks out now roughly so I guess it is time to start taking her temp right?


----------



## amyh

Down... like literally tilt puppies head down if I need to rub them or clear the airway? I have bulb aspirators if needed.

Thanks again!


----------



## amyh

Nate83 said:


> My mom is telling me she all these horror stories about the blood, prism has already said for the most part they keep clean, the moaning and noises. I already told my wife I will be with her where ever she goes, we have 4 dogs that live around us i believe 3 are males, I know 2 of them so I will let the owner know hey your dog is going to act stupid for a bit. But to be 200% honest I am nervous. Btw don't feel bad it is nature, feel lucky you have found some homes for them. If you where ever going to breed her to a golden this is a test run on what to do.


That is something I saw one one youtube video, one dam gushed blood when a puppy came out but did not when the others came out. I need to figure out how to tell how much blood is normal.


----------



## Nate83

For info on puppy births prism would be your best source.


----------



## amyh

Prism Goldens said:


> So while you are observing her, you will want to start taking a rectal temp 3X a day- when the temp drops to 98 or so, you will likely have puppies within the next 24 hours, and if it starts going back up (that piece I have never found written anywhere but my girls all go back up so the rise is anecdotal) you will have puppies within 12 hours. Her normal temp is somewhere between 101.0-102.5. It will free you up somewhat so you aren't sitting home watching the pot not boil.... she will start panting a couple days prior, most likely, may develop a stare into space, may dig in her whelping box/pool. Have some hemostats handy so you can stop bleeding if she cuts the cord too close. Have lots of hand towels (or buy a bag of shop towels and wash them and have them handy) to dry puppies with and lots of either bed pads or something you can throw away or wash because whelping is quite messy. Once she starts pushing puppies should make an appearance pretty quickly. Certainly if she pushes with effort and no produce or pushes and then stops you might want some gloves so you can be sure pup's not stuck. Some KY is handy to have on hand. Remember puppy's head needs to be down if you want to help dry them or need to get them going.


Prism, can you tell me how much blood I should expect? How do you tell what is normal/what is a potential hemorrhage?

Sorry for asking so many questions!!


----------



## amyh

I am also preparing to sleep in the room with them all for at least two weeks to keep an eye on things. Is that long enough?


----------



## Prism Goldens

Mine don't 'bleed' to speak of- if a gush of blood came out I would be on the way to the ER. 
LOTS of water, though. And the placentas are pretty blood rich organs but she'll probably eat them. When she starts cutting the cord by chewing I have my fingers between her teeth and puppies belly so it is not right up next to the skin where she severs it.... too close or a re-open is definitely a big bloody event. 
So much water that you should have a box w a heating pad near, and a garbage bag or laundry pail to put your wet stuff in- and you'll need to get it dry in the pool /box between puppies by changing out most of the bedding. 
Puppies can't thermoregulate until they are at least 17 days old so chilling is a dangerous thing for them.


----------



## Prism Goldens

Yes literally head down. 

And IF you knew when she ovulated, you'd want to start taking temps a few days ahead of due date. But not knowing, you'll have a bigger window to have to impose that thermometer on her.


----------



## amyh

I didn't think it looked normal, the guy in the youtube video definitely seemed shocked when it happened. 

I have heard that it is okay to let them eat the placentas (just not too many of them) so I will let her do that. Thank you so much about the tip about the cords, that is one of the things I am super nervous about. 

Based on what you have said, I think I am underestimating the amount of towels I need during labor, Duh to me. I will get more!

I actually bought a heatlamp, not heating pads. It is a good one and works well, do you think that is okay? I have a room thermometer in there so I plan to monitor the room temp closely.

For the first two weeks, I am going to sleep in there. Is that long enough? Thanks so much Prism.


----------



## murphy1

This is so interesting and I'm sure everything will be just fine. Looking forward to see what the puppies are like. My girlfriend has a Scottie,,,,,but mating with a Golden??.....did he have a step stool


----------



## cwag

Did you have to put that image in our heads??? Ha, ha


----------



## amyh

murphy1 said:


> This is so interesting and I'm sure everything will be just fine. Looking forward to see what the puppies are like. My girlfriend has a Scottie,,,,,but mating with a Golden??.....did he have a step stool


I'm guessing they laid down, that is what they good ole internet says. HA.

He was determined I guess.


----------



## amyh

And trust me, I am dying to see what they look like. I will definitely post pics here!


----------



## rooroch

You are getting so much fantastic advice here. You really need a heat pad for new borns. It gives a lovely soothing direct heat which you do not get with the lamp. Pups relax on it and dry while the next pups are born. Even if you have just one or two puppies I used to put the pad in a pillow case and have it near the mother’s teats so they can lie on it while nursing and she can lick them. You say you will sleep near the whelping box so you can see how they use it. When they get a bit bigger you can put the heat pad in a corner of the box and they go to it if they feel cold.
During the birth I used to put towels near the mum’s backside and then change them after each birth to keep things dry. Easier than changing the whole box each time. Once everything if finished then you can put clean bedding in.
If she eats placentas you will find that she will have black loose poop for a while. This is normal. I only let mine eat one or two because of this.
Good luck. It will be very interesting to see what the puppies look like.


----------



## amyh

rooroch said:


> You are getting so much fantastic advice here. You really need a heat pad for new borns. It gives a lovely soothing direct heat which you do not get with the lamp. Pups relax on it and dry while the next pups are born. Even if you have just one or two puppies I used to put the pad in a pillow case and have it near the mother’s teats so they can lie on it while nursing and she can lick them. You say you will sleep near the whelping box so you can see how they use it. When they get a bit bigger you can put the heat pad in a corner of the box and they go to it if they feel cold.
> During the birth I used to put towels near the mum’s backside and then change them after each birth to keep things dry. Easier than changing the whole box each time. Once everything if finished then you can put clean bedding in.
> If she eats placentas you will find that she will have black loose poop for a while. This is normal. I only let mine eat one or two because of this.
> Good luck. It will be very interesting to see what the puppies look like.


Great advice!

I will get a heating pad today then. 

Great idea with the towels!

Yes, I plan to sleep in there with them for the first couple of weeks, I have read that I need to keep an eye on them round the clock for the first couple of weeks. I am still not sure how long I need to stay in there yet, the internet seems to have very conflicting answers.

I am nervous as hell but I can't wait to see them!


----------



## rooroch

Thanks. Glad I could help a bit. You could put a nest cam in connected to your phone/ipad with sound. After the first few days this should help during the day so you can get things done. I slept near the whelping box for the first 3 weeks. I bred Basset hounds and they have tendency to squash puppies under their breast bone!! It was really a question of counting puppies when she lay down after changing position, drinking, etc.


----------



## amyh

Thank you! My current plan is 2-3 weeks!


----------



## amyh

GUYS

I started temping her yesterday (Day 54 as far as I know)

11am: 100.8

3pm: 100.6

6pm:100.5

Then all of a sudden I tested this morning 
9am: 99.3

Does this mean what I think it does or should it drop a little more?

To my knowledge, she is 56 days tomorrow. I am praying it is not too soon.


----------



## amyh

She was eating fine yesterday but she threw up a little once.

Also, she moved from her bed and slept in her box last night.....


----------



## Prism Goldens

amyh said:


> GUYS
> 
> I started temping her yesterday (Day 54 as far as I know)
> 
> 11am: 100.8
> 
> 3pm: 100.6
> 
> 6pm:100.5
> 
> Then all of a sudden I tested this morning
> 9am: 99.3
> 
> Does this mean what I think it does or should it drop a little more?
> 
> To my knowledge, she is 56 days tomorrow. I am praying it is not too soon.


What day are you counting from? 
I am sure you said but I don't remember and am lazy today. 
It will drop more- mine get into the 98's but then start to rise again (not everyone reports a rise) and from the rise, mine start within 12 hours. That's what I wait for to start hovering... my friends who do not report a rise say 24 hours from 98's. 
Bring a garbage bag in so you can keep the smell/mess down. And get your stuff all sterilized- hemostats, scale pan, anything that can go in the dishwasher. Do you have oxytocin or are you planning a post-whelp vet visit?
Also, you're temping her every few hours- you can go 7-8 hours between times- try for early AM/midday/just before your bedtime so you don't have 15 hours between last yesterday temp and first today.


----------



## Prism Goldens

Seems like you asked about color- your girl as a Golden carries two recessive black color alleles that translates to yellow. 
So if she is bred to anything w two black alleles, they will all be black. If the boy is hetero for black/yellow, you should get a mix.


----------



## amyh

Prism Goldens said:


> What day are you counting from?
> I am sure you said but I don't remember and am lazy today.
> It will drop more- mine get into the 98's but then start to rise again (not everyone reports a rise) and from the rise, mine start within 12 hours. That's what I wait for to start hovering... my friends who do not report a rise say 24 hours from 98's.
> Bring a garbage bag in so you can keep the smell/mess down. And get your stuff all sterilized- hemostats, scale pan, anything that can go in the dishwasher. Do you have oxytocin or are you planning a post-whelp vet visit?
> Also, you're temping her every few hours- you can go 7-8 hours between times- try for early AM/midday/just before your bedtime so you don't have 15 hours between last yesterday temp and first today.


Counting from the day we found them tied together 9/4/17. So, I am guessing that could be "off" by 5 days either way right? I will adjust my temping to every 7-8 hours. Will keep an eye out for that next point drop. If she is at 99.3 already..are we getting close or could it be a few more days off still?

A post-whelp visit within 24-36 hours was my plan, emergency visit if I suspect any issues such as retained placentas/puppies.

Do I need to sterilize my hemostats if they are sealed? My bulbs are individually sealed as well.. My dishwasher sucks so I would not trust it to sterilize, I guess I should boil them to sterilize?


----------



## amyh

I did just as a curiosity.

He was black with streaks of dark red brown around his face or neck. There is no way to know so I guess they will be a big surprise!


----------



## amyh

This dog looks almost exactly like him.


----------



## Prism Goldens

If they are sealed at autoclave they are fine. If they are sealed at factory during production I would probably imagine all the things that could be contaminating them and feel a need to do an alcohol wipe on the hemostats. Not so much the bulbs. 
She could have stood before ovulation, or she could have stood well after ovulation. 
So yes, you might be off many days...whelps are typically 63 days with a range of 59-65 days which is even more to consider. 
Photos are required here btw of new babies....even little interloper ones.


----------



## amyh

Prism Goldens said:


> If they are sealed at autoclave they are fine. If they are sealed at factory during production I would probably imagine all the things that could be contaminating them and feel a need to do an alcohol wipe on the hemostats. Not so much the bulbs.
> She could have stood before ovulation, or she could have stood well after ovulation.
> So yes, you might be off many days...whelps are typically 63 days with a range of 59-65 days which is even more to consider.
> Photos are required here btw of new babies....even little interloper ones.





She is at 98.9 this morning so I think it is getting close! I will be triple checking everything today.

Today is Day 56 (according to the way we have been counting) so I hope she's a few days further along just in case.


----------



## amyh

She seems more "mopey" today.

Look at those sweet eyes!


----------



## amyh

Midday temp is 99.5 again...is this a rise? She was going outside to potty a lot too so I closed the dog door and will leash her from hrre on out.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

She's a pretty girl, hope everything goes smoothly. 

The pups will be darling, can't say I've ever seen this combination before. 
Looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## Prism Goldens

I doubt it- but if it goes back up to the 100's, then probably. 
Just being up moving around causes the temp to go up slightly, when you probably took first AM temp before her day really began.


----------



## Prism Goldens

amyh said:


> Midday temp is 99.5 again...is this a rise? She was going outside to potty a lot too so I closed the dog door and will leash her from hrre on out.


Remember evening potty walks if she is whelping you would want to take a towel and a flashlight. Mine have been known to whelp outside...


----------



## LynnC

Awe she does looks very sweet  . I'm sorry but do we know her name? I'll be following, good luck!


----------



## amyh

I was curious so I checked it again at 3pm, 98.2. So that means I'm on watch now over the next 24 hours right?
I swear I figured the temperature taking would be straightforward but I'm second guessing myself more than ever.


----------



## amyh

She is sweet and goofy, lol. Her name is Emma!


----------



## amyh

I did, right as we got up. I took it the second time after she started going out to potty a lot so I probably caught a rise from the exercise. That seems like a reasonable guess (duh me). And now she's back to 98.2. I won't check her again until bedtime.


----------



## Prism Goldens

It might go down even more- but her progesterone is dropping, causing her temp to fall. That means she is preparing to have puppies.....


----------



## amyh

She was 99.3 again about 10 mins after she got up. I don't know what this means.. But she's acting differently, last night she was more restless and she started digging and circling. She s starting to stretch out on her side to get comfortable and seems to be panting more. She is licking her behind some too.


----------



## Prism Goldens

Yeah, what she's doing is just up and down but not committed to DOWN. Some of my girls will spend two days in a blank stare/panting pre-labor. It's quite maddening!


----------



## amyh

She was in the 98s all yesterday..except the one time...so I shouldn't count that as 24hrs to go yet? And I shouldn't worry about it if she doesn't start in the next 24 hours? Thanks so much.


----------



## Prism Goldens

The whole stage one will be panting, staring, digging a little... she may vomit (mine often do this sometime about 12 hours prior to a push) and they may spend two or three days panting and staring. The 24 hour parameter isn't one that is more than anecdotal, but it is definitely the rule of thumb.... did you ever go get more rads done? The other thing you could do is a progesterone level. If it's below 2, they are fully cooked and labor is imminent (or if there is only one or two, she may never start labor and then these are going to be some pretty expensive little mutts). That is the real concern in your situation- you don't know when she ovulated, how many puppies she has, when she is due, and she's a maiden so you also don't have prior behaviors to figure on. 
It's a weekday- a progesterone would tell you where she's at. The downside of that is that your vet may have to send off to Idexx or a lab, and it would take a whole day to get a result if you went prior to 11 or whenever they send out. If you could find a vet w a progesterone in-house, that'd be much better (and mine all have a cut-off time for those, they run the machine once and if you come in later than that time (no appt required) then you have to pay to crank it up again). Where are you again? Like, what town? Maybe someone knows someone there who could give you some in-person advice.


----------



## amyh

My current vet wouldn't do anything. I called and they said she didn't need a second xray but we could bring her in after to be examined to make sure no pups were still inside. They wouldn't do any kind of blood work this whole time, I asked about a pregnancy blood test around 2.5 weeks (was still considering an emergency spay at that point) and they said they didn't do that. So...Im not confident that they would do a progesterone test. They're kind of old school and hands off and I'm sure they'd just tell me to wait. I'm in Griffin now and there aren't too many choices. Atlanta is 1hr away. I know where the two emergency clinics near me are but I don't want to go that route unless necessary since they charge about 3x what normal vets do around here. There's a newish vet office here that has great reviews, I do think if she needs to be seen I might call there to see if I can get her better care.


----------



## amyh

She actually did throw up at 3am also. She s not eaten much since.


----------



## amyh

A needed cesarean is a big, big worry of mine. I don't have the funds to cover it...so if it happens, I'll have to borrow it. I am 11 weeks out from being cleared of stage 1 thyroid cancer and treatment drained our savings to zilch.
My in laws will let me borrow it if I need to but I don't want to ask unless it's truly an emergency.


----------



## Prism Goldens

amyh said:


> My current vet wouldn't do anything. I called and they said she didn't need a second xray but we could bring her in after to be examined to make sure no pups were still inside. They wouldn't do any kind of blood work this whole time, I asked about a pregnancy blood test around 2.5 weeks (was still considering an emergency spay at that point) and they said they didn't do that. So...Im not confident that they would do a progesterone test. They're kind of old school and hands off and I'm sure they'd just tell me to wait. I'm in Griffin now and there aren't too many choices. Atlanta is 1hr away. I know where the two emergency clinics near me are but I don't want to go that route unless necessary since they charge about 3x what normal vets do around here. There's a newish vet office here that has great reviews, I do think if she needs to be seen I might call there to see if I can get her better care.


In Atlanta area, both Rebecca Kestel (off 85 N somewhere and it may be spelled Kessle) and Ana Adams (she's in Alpharetta) have same day progesterone. 
It'd be about $75 or so but at least you would know.
ER clinics (imo) typically do not have skills at sections without spays. It's just what they do. 
And it is super more costly than a drive to Alpharetta. Ana's number is 770-521-1362 and her clinic is Hamby Rd Animal Hospital. OR you could just want and see...if she's not panting pretty constantly, she is probably not going to whelp anytime soon. They sleep alot between panting sessions too.


----------



## Prism Goldens

Also, CArole Amos is at Tiger Tails- she may have gotten same day progesterone there. 
She's in Duluth I think- or maybe just Duluth Rd but off 85 N near Suwanee. 

I can only think of one person in Griffin area and unfortunately she is on hospice care so probably wouldn't work. Though I am sure it would cheer her. How far are you from Macon?


----------



## rabernet

Prism Goldens said:


> Also, CArole Amos is at Tiger Tails- she may have gotten same day progesterone there.
> She's in Duluth I think- or maybe just Duluth Rd but off 85 N near Suwanee.
> 
> I can only think of one person in Griffin area and unfortunately she is on hospice care so probably wouldn't work. Though I am sure it would cheer her. How far are you from Macon?


She's off the Sugarloaf Parkway exit on Peachtree Industrial Boulevard.


----------



## amyh

40 mins from Macon. I'm going to wait a little bit more, I may have jumped the gun a bit on the temp. It hasnt stayed down for a long period of time yet. She is resting a good bit today and I still think it's close but I think it may not have been imminent like I thought. But I'm writing these down so I will have it. If she's not whelped by Thursday morning I will call the new vet, North Griffin Animal Hospital and see if they'll let me bring her to them for a checkup. Or if I see warning signs, I'll take her sooner. She did pass a little clear stringy discharge, maybe that's a good sign?


----------



## Prism Goldens

Stringy mucousy discharge is a good thing!!


----------



## amyh

Good! I was hoping so. It was just a nickel sized blob but hey, maybe we are moving in the right direction. I'm trying to relax a little, I think that was making things worse. I've got it all worked out if she needs an emergency visit so I am trying to chill a bit. Also, if these pups come today they are so getting settled with temporary Halloween names. Lol.


----------



## Nate83

It is a most if they are born today to give them Halloween names LOL. I do like how you are giving a play by play it is a good learning experience for people.


----------



## amyh

Ha! Thanks for saying that. I figured I was being annoying! No change as of yet. She is sleepy but still about the same.


----------



## cwag

I think it's interesting and exciting and I'm glad I have a boy dog. Wishing all goes smoothly for you.


----------



## StarBright

I recently got a golden puppy. I was supposed to get a girl but the litter was all 7 boys. So we have a boy. He's 5 months old now. I think I'm happy to have a boy now.


----------



## amyh

No change as of this morning. She is calmer today than she has been, I wouldn't be surprised if I was accidentally making her anxious! She digs a little here and there. She s eating less but she's still eating. She is laying on her side more now to keep comfortable.

I have a theory that maybe her temperature was always in the high 99s and that was maybe normal for her. It has not been higher than 99.8 since I've been checking with the newer thermometer. And the drop to 98 only lasted for a few hours so maybe that was not the big drop. I'm trying to relax and back off now lol. Still checking her temperature but trying not to get too excited until I see a sustained drop of 1 to 2 degrees. She was still at 99.5 this morning!
So chalk it up to inexperience but I think I got a little over excited and nervous when I saw the 98.2 that one time but it didn't stay so maybe it was a fluke. Stay tuned! Still hoping for no medical intervention.


----------



## amyh

I did the opposite--was originally supposed to get a boy but got a girl! She was the prettiest in a litter of 10 except for one big, fluffy boy who was already reserved. ?


----------



## amyh

Now I have to finally make a decision on whether or not I want to spay her after this. Never could make up mind about it before after reading through the Golden Retriever Lifetime Study.


----------



## Gleepers

You could do the ovary sparing spay. Keep the hormones and no more chance of puppies. 

I?m enjoying the play by play. Keep it coming. Can?t wait to see the baby pictures.


----------



## amyh

That's a thing for dogs? I genuinely have never heard of that. I will see if I can find a vet that will consult with me on doing it that way because I imagine it would be better for her. I will research it!!! Thank you!


----------



## amyh

I found a clinic about 30 minutes away that offers Ovary Sparing Spaying. Great reviews! There are a few in Atlanta as well.This seems like a great alternative, I will have a consult with them in January once the puppies have gone to their permanent homes.


----------



## Gleepers

Yay. I researched it a lot and it sounds like a good idea. For us though with our schedules and we also have a male (fixed, but). We opted to take our chances and go with the traditional spay. 
They still go into heat with little to no bleeding. But no puppies.


----------



## Macca

Gleepers said:


> Yay. I researched it a lot and it sounds like a good idea. For us though with our schedules and we also have a male (fixed, but). We opted to take our chances and go with the traditional spay.
> They still go into heat with little to no bleeding. But no puppies.


Since they still go into heat, is it a big hassle keeping males away during that time?


----------



## Macca

Gleepers said:


> You could do the ovary sparing spay. Keep the hormones and no more chance of puppies.
> 
> I?m enjoying the play by play. Keep it coming. Can?t wait to see the baby pictures.


I too am learning so much in this thread; that's one of the great things about this forum. I may never be involved in the birthing of any litters, but the experts like Prism share so much that is really informative and pertinent. It makes me feel that my time online is actually productive!


----------



## Gleepers

Macca said:


> Gleepers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay. I researched it a lot and it sounds like a good idea. For us though with our schedules and we also have a male (fixed, but). We opted to take our chances and go with the traditional spay.
> They still go into heat with little to no bleeding. But no puppies.
> 
> 
> 
> Since they still go into heat, is it a big hassle keeping males away during that time?
Click to expand...

I?d assume it?s the same as if they were intact. It wasn?t a huge deal when Penny went into heat. We just kept her inside if we weren?t home. I took our male with us or had to kennel them if we left. Outside only when supervised and short walks at off hours only. We didn?t have any real issues. 
But I?ve got 3 Kids who are doing the bulk of the dog training. And their busy schedules. We also camp a ton in the summer and taking a female in heat out to BFE wilderness isn?t a good idea. For us it just worked better to do the full spay.


----------



## amyh

Thank you so much for the suggestion. I spoke to the front office of the clinic and she said it would be $425. Which to me, will be well worth it if it will guarantee no more accidental puppies and less cancer risk. ?


----------



## amyh

I am as well! And I'm sure I will learn more before this process is over.

Learning that there is an alternative to traditional spaying is huge for me. I have struggled with that decision for years. Most people are very critical when they find out your dog is unaltered. Which to a degree is understandable. But even my current vet looked at me like I was crazy when I told her why we had not spayed her. My old vet understood and was familar with the lifetime study but she left the clinic last year. ?

Her name was Dr. Barker if you can believe it. I was so sad when she left.


----------



## Gleepers

My vet threw a bit of a tissy when I wouldn?t agree to spaying at 6mo. 

When we went to pick Penny up from her spay there was an 8wk old puppy there!! I can?t even imagine.


----------



## Nate83

My vet questioned me on why no and when I answered her with info she was impressed and agreed I was actually right. My stsr trainer did the samething explained my point of view and he kinda stared at me with a blank face he did some research thsy night and came in and said wow you are right.


----------



## amyh

In my city, not spaying your pet is a big controversy. And while I believe in spaying and neutering 100%, I wish more vets were sensitive to why Golden owners may not want to.


----------



## amyh

That's what my first vet did. She had not heard of it and when I told her, she researched it and agreed that we should at minimum wait 3 heat cycles before doing it (if we wanted to).

We made it three years almost with no accidents but now have failed spectacularly. Lesson learned.


----------



## danoon58

I have an intact male. I was originally looking at a vasectomy for him but, since he is not around female dogs at all, it doesn't make sense to spend the $$. My previous vet would use any excuse (marking in the house, etc) to say -- you need to neuter him now. No, I don't. I believe there are a lot of people out there who believe that, if you have an intact dog, then you must be breeding them.


----------



## amyh

Or they believe you are going to. Trust me, I had zero plans to breed my dog. And when I started looking for homes, I was really worried someone would think I was some sort of backyard breeder. So everyone who has asked about her being pregnant has gotten the full story--wanted or not. ??


----------



## amyh

Temp is still 99.2 right now. She's still eating about the same. Technically her due date is Nov. 5th so I think we are good to just keep waiting unless we see issues.


----------



## cwag

You must feel like your life is in total limbo.


----------



## amyh

Oh yes! Everything is kind of on hold. I threw my mattress outside her room so I could start sleeping near her and so now she wakes me up every three hours to boot! Lol.


----------



## Nate83

At least you can do that. Angel when she gets on the bed becomes a spaz. I would love for her to relax and lay down but it isnt happening.


----------



## amyh

Oh no she's not in the bed with me, I sleep outside her room with a baby gate between us. But my 5 and 7 year old are also now sleeping in here with me so it's a real party. ???


----------



## amyh

Emma will lay calmly in bed with you though...she just had to get to be almost three to chill out enough to do it. Before that she was more interested in chewing on your hair and sitting on your head.?


----------



## amyh

Temps yesterday were 
99.6
99.5

This morning:
98.6 again. Hopefully it will stay down. She was scratching and nesting last night some but not frantically as of yet.


----------



## amyh

Temp is 98.5 so sustained so far. She's also leaking milk everywhere lol. So hopefully things are progressing!


----------



## Swampcollie

My bet is early Sunday morning, about 2:00 AM.


----------



## amyh

That sounds about right! We shall see. My biggest hope is just that they'll come naturally.


----------



## amyh

97.9 latest Temp! I think we are getting close finally. Today is estimated dat 60.


----------



## amyh

I saw this photo on Reddit yesterday and I couldn't help but laugh! I guess my girl isn't the only one getting into trouble. ?


----------



## amyh

97.1 this morning so we now have 24 full hours of a sustained drop below 99 degrees. She's starting to act weird..well weird to me for her personality. She is sleeping/resting in the whelping area round the clock..she barely got out all night. I've never really seen her rest much. She She is either asleep or playing usually. 
She is leaking milk constantly but one nipple is leaking yellowish milk. I was a weirdo and smelled it because I was worried about infection but there was no smell. So this is maybe colostrum? But just from one nipple? That's my worry now. Some nipples are pinker that others but they are not red, warm or hard like Mastitis photos show. But I'll keep checking on them.


----------



## Macca

Sounds like things may soon be progressing. Keep us posted and hopefully the experts will check in. Good luck and I hope all goes well for Emma and you!


----------



## rooroch

If it goes up then you could count 12 hours till whelping. I found taking the temp as you have been doing is the best indicator. Milk is normal and good you are checking for any teats to become hard and red. If she does get mastitis (during the night/weekend when vet is difficult to get hold of) reasonably hot whole soft cabbage leaf on the breast works pretty well along with gentle massage and trying to express milk without hurting her. This can be a problem when there only a few puppies. Very important to encourage them to use all the main large teats in rotation if possible.

Good luck. It sounds as though you will be busy tonight or tomorrow. I love the picture of the golden with the black and white puppies! Her face says it all - sorry Mum.


----------



## amyh

Thanks so much! She is still doing well. Latest temp was 97.4. So we have had one good long day of a drop. No rise yet though. Hopefully we will start sometime tonight.


----------



## amyh

Lots of panting/hard breathing going on. Resting still, not pacing. But want a lots of cuddles.


----------



## Neeko13

Good Luck w everything..ill say some prayers, no experience w pups..praying everything goes well...you sound like youre doing everything you can for preparations..


----------



## amyh

Thank you so much!


----------



## LynnC

Awe poor Emma. Give her extra hugs from me. Good luck with everything.


----------



## amyh

I will. I'm surprised at how emotional it is. She just lays her head in my lap and I feel so bad because I know it hurts. I think we are in stage 1 labor, I hope it won't be a really long process for her.


----------



## amyh

This is still my favorite photo of her. It's the day we brought her home.


----------



## cwag

That's precious.


----------



## KKaren

Thinking of you and your girl. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## amyh

Thank you!


----------



## DebScroc

Oh my gosh that is so adorable. I’m riveted to her story and can’t wait puppy news and photos! Sending good thoughts ?


----------



## amyh

Thank you so much!! ??


----------



## amyh

4 so far, 2 gold, 2 black.


----------



## TheZ's

Keeping fingers crossed for you. It's going to be a long night.


----------



## Swampcollie

They always have to keep you up at night.


----------



## amyh

And now 6.


----------



## nolefan

Well, congratulations - looks like you did it  Swampcollie was pretty impressive with that '2 a.m. Sunday morning" call  I hope the lack of update means that all is well and you're snoozing a bit. I bet your kids are going to be so excited when they wake up - better than Christmas.


----------



## amyh

6 beautiful babies but we now might be experiencing a problem. Contractions and leaking fluid have continued for the last two hours with no additional puppy. Examination of her vulva shows no sign but she's still panting. Will call vet hospital by 4:15am if she has not birthed another. Counted 5 of 6 placentas. She ate three, may have gotten to the other before we caught it.


----------



## amyh

My kids woke up once it started and stayed up until puppy number 6 was born. They were fascinated by it. Everything was going so smoothly up until this point. I thought a 7th puppy was coming but it hasn't arrived so she is on a timer for a possible vet visit. My gut feeling is that we are going to have to go but I'm giving her a little longer. That ornery old vet said two puppies on xray and now I have six so I don't know if there's more. ?


----------



## amyh

But while I am waiting:
We have three golden pups, two girls and one boy. Temporary names are Willa, Jayla and Chase.
And three black girls, Luna, Nova and Stella.


----------



## amyh

Pics as promised before things get more complicated over here (possibly).


----------



## amyh

Here's another


----------



## rooroch

So much for the xray!! Hope everything is sorted now and that the vet just gave her something to expel whatever was still inside. Lovely that your children watched and were interested. Quite rare in young children. It will be interesting to see how they look when they are older (the puppies - not the children!!)


----------



## amyh

Emma went to the hospital. Got the all clear the she had delivered all puppies. Will go back for a checkup if needed on Monday with her regular vet. 
We ended up with FIVE girls and one lonely boy. So far so good. All pretty babies. Was pleasantly surprised that we got three golden coated pups! We are all worn out.???


----------



## amyh

I tell you, 2 my butt! I had guessed 4 but no one thought six. Amazing that we got 3 Gold and 3 black. My 8 year old slept for about three hours and is up again. She can't stop watching them.


----------



## LynnC

Awe congratulations sweet Emma  . I'm so happy all pups are fine and sounds like mama did a great job! Not to mention you and the kids. What a wonderful life lesson for your children. Thanks for the updates and pictures. Can't wait to see them grow


----------



## cwag

That is so exciting. I am glad all is well. Please keep sending pics. You and Emma did a great job.


----------



## Wicky

So glad all went well congrats to Emma and You! Wishing you well over the next few weeks. I will be looking forward to your updates.


----------



## amyh

New photos.


----------



## Gleepers

Yay for puppies!! Glad mom and babies are doing well. 
I really can?t wait to see what they will look like as they get older.


----------



## amyh

Willa. ???


----------



## amyh

Chase, our only boy.


----------



## amyh

Nova. ????


----------



## amyh

Things are going pretty good!
Thank you to everyone. 
This has been an exhausting and exciting experience that I never want to do again. Lol. But they could not be more precious if they tried!


----------



## amyh

Me either, It is going to be interesting to see it change week by week.


----------



## KKaren

They are very cute, Congratulations


----------



## Sweet Girl

Well done! I have been following this thread, but felt I had nothing to add. Was just hoping that all would go well. And it seems you ALL did a great job. I can't wait to see what they look like as they grow.


----------



## Macca

Congrats on getting through this nerve wracking event! Mama Emma looks good and relieved to be done, and the puppies are darling. Can't wait to see how they change as they grow. Already noticed some perky terrier ears in the mix!

Did her delivery date end up being just what you expected it to be?


----------



## Cpc1972

They are so cute. It is going to be hard to give them up and find good homes for them. You will become so attached.


----------



## amyh

JAYLA. Gold and white.


----------



## amyh

Willa, Gold and white.


----------



## amyh

Chase, our only boy. Gold and white.


----------



## amyh

Luna. Solid Black. Smallest in the litter but loudest also.


----------



## Siandvm

Well done to both Emma and you! Of course they had to be nighttime babies, why be helpful, they know their cuteness compensates! I’m glad all went well. Even as a vet, not something I would feel comfortable doing. Thank you to all those, especially Prism, for all the wonderful advice!


----------



## amyh

Nova. Black with cool white markings.


----------



## amyh

Stella. Black with white feet and nose.


----------



## amyh

I couldn't agree more. Prism went above and beyond to help. And I was very impressed with how the ER vet handled our hiccup. Thank goodness for vets!


----------



## amyh

And to everyone else, thank you all for checking in with us and for all your prayers and well wishes. I told my 8 year old last night that there were people all over the country that were interested in her new puppies and she was so excited.


----------



## amyh

It will! But I am so hopeful that we will turn this little accident into a blessing for someone else.


----------



## amyh

Yes, her due date was today!! And only one pup arrived yesterday "technically" at 11:45pm. The rest came fairly quickly between midnight and 2am. The first pup was a shock, my youngest girl actually woke up sick and I was taking care of her. So I told my husband to come watch Emma because she looked funny to me (eyes were big as saucers and she looked a bit crazy)...and 2 or 3 minutes later, I heard him yell, Amy, PUPPY! She dropped her in the floor right on a puppy pad. The rest were thankfully born in the whelping pool. Whew
L.


----------



## Cpc1972

Just be really careful when finding them homes. I think asking for vet references ect can go along way into making sure they have good homes. Or maybe you will have friends and family who will be interested. Then you know they are in good homes. Can't wait to see how they look in a few weeks. Do you think you might keep one?


----------



## amyh

Thank you!


----------



## danoon58

Congratulations Mama Emma and to you for being such a good dog mom! They are all beautiful and I will enjoy watching to see what they look like when they are bigger!


----------



## amyh

Trust me, I've been working on homes since about 3 weeks in. I will be very, very picky.
So far, I have four homes lined up, all of which are families that live in and around my neighborhood. People who I know personally. My in laws have also expressed interest in one But aren't decided. So hopefully finding one or two more homes won't be too difficult.


----------



## amyh

Thank you!


----------



## murphy1

Wonderful news! Looking forward to watching them grow!!


----------



## amyh

No, I won't keep one.I imagine I will want to at times but I am dead set against it. My finances haven't recovered to a point where I would feel like I could give them everything they need. Medical expenses have already put a big strain on my family this year and now I have puppy rearing expense followed by spaying expenses....the list goes on and on.


----------



## Sandy22

Sweet Girl said:


> Well done! I have been following this thread, but felt I had nothing to add. Was just hoping that all would go well. And it seems you ALL did a great job. I can't wait to see what they look like as they grow.


This is exactly what I was going to say, so I'll just quote Sweet Girl. It's going to be so interesting to see how they change as they grow.


----------



## amyh

It's wonderful to see how positive everyone has been. It's made this whole experience better!
I was prepared for angry/unhappy responses because of the situation but people have been really nice.


----------



## Prism Goldens

Go ahead and buy some Nemex- they will be two weeks old before you know it, and they will need deworming(as will mama so go on and get a big bottle unless you have another dewormer for use on adult dogs). 
And watch the nails- they'll need clipping by the end of the week if not before and twice weekly thereafter.


----------



## amyh

Ok, will do!


----------



## Kalhayd

Congrats! You & momma did amazing!


----------



## rooroch

They all look great, well done Emma. Great advice from Prism Goldens. Nails can make the mum really sore, so must be cut often and worming every 2 weeks until they leave. You say that the little black girl is noisy. If you find she cries often she could have a bit of belly ache. Maybe Emma is not licking her enough. Puppies cannot evacuate for the first weeks of life and need to be stimulated by Mum licking them. Stick her butt under Emma’s nose so she will give her a good lick. Mums can get a bit overwhelmed by it all at first.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations to you and Emma, they are precious. 
Great to hear things went as well as they did.


----------



## amyh

She isn't overly whiny, she is just the loudest when she does whine. I am trying to keep a good eye on her because I have noticed I have a couple that seem, slightly less vigorous? The two smallest black ones. I am making sure they are feeding and staying warm.


----------



## amyh

Thank you, definitely had a little bit of a scare but went pretty smoothly otherwise.


----------



## Scezy

Congratulations on your new arrivals, I've been following your post and experience from the beginning. What a lovely story and glad it all went well baring the little scare.
Love the pic of the goldie with the black and white coats,made me laugh. I'm in a very similar situation as you my girls due any day now and some of your experiences and questions and answers, hopefully will be invaluable to a smooth whelp.
Regards. Scezy


----------



## amyh

Thank you and I hope this has helped others in my shoes. She and the puppies are doing well.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Love the photos. I know I'm being lazy, but what was the mix again? Was it a black Scottie? I wonder how big they will get.


----------



## Prism Goldens

I just googled the mix, curious about the consistency of the white markings on them- found this- https://www.designermixes.org/breed_info/481/scolden_terrier.aspx so....you have SCOLDEN TERRIERS !! 
I'm guessing you have some yard digging critters about to be unleashed on the neighborhood LOL...


----------



## amyh

Yes a black/possibly brindle Scottie. He has some rust color but I'm not sure if he qualified as brindle. He was roughly 20 lbs probably.


----------



## amyh

Yes but since there is little info on them, I might have accidentally become the most well know person to "breed them". I'm surprised at how many of the blonde ones look like Golden puppies. But a few have shorter ears. It is going to be fun to see them change.


----------



## amyh

Emma has quite a few white markings! When she was little people confused her for a toller. But they went away some except for her chest and the top of her head.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Well they are the cutest Scolden Terriers I've ever seen-not that I've ever seen any.. You did a great job, and so did Emma. I can't wait to watch them grow during the next few weeks!


----------



## amyh

Thank you!


----------



## amyh

I feel like I have some big babies. 
The biggest is 1lb, 1 oz (499 grams) and the smallest is .95 lb (431 grams).


----------



## Gleepers

amyh said:


> Trust me, I've been working on homes since about 3 weeks in. I will be very, very picky.
> So far, I have four homes lined up, all of which are families that live in and around my neighborhood. People who I know personally. My in laws have also expressed interest in one But aren't decided. So hopefully finding one or two more homes won't be too difficult.


Hopefully this means you will be able to score some pictures as they get older. I?m curious as to what they will look like. 

So happy that everyone is well


----------



## Rundlemtn

Been following this thread all the way through. Really great to see all the support you have gotten here. Glad to hear the pups are doing well


----------



## amyh

I hope so! I'm definitely going to ask.


----------



## amyh

Thank you!


----------



## amyh

Happy to report everyone is still doing Good! Emma is a very good Mother, thank heavens! She is also getting back to her normal bouncy self so hopefully she is feeling better. Puppies are going to visit their new vet on Friday!


----------



## amyh

Six little monsters all in a row.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww-what a sweet picture!


----------



## amyh

Willa and her crazy eyebrows.


----------



## amyh

And the monster who started it all.


----------



## amyh

*Update*

Hey guys!

It is day 4 now since our six little brats came into the world and I am happy to say that so far everyone is doing well!
I have learned a lot of interesting things already! 

I will come back every week to post photos and make updates! I will also happily answer questions about this experience.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Ginams

Glad to hear everything is going well! Hope you have been able to get some rest.


----------



## amyh

Was up every 2 hours at first, about every 3 to 4 last night. It's been worth it though. I've been hyper checking on them for the first few days but was able to relax some last night since Em is taking such good care of them.?


----------



## SandyK

Congrats! They are all so cute!!:grin2:


----------



## amyh

Thank you!


----------



## Prism Goldens

Do all the black ones have the rust colored markings? Also, are the rusty areas a different kind of coat, like will that hair be longer that you can tell now?I'm so intrigued w the coat colors.


----------



## amyh

Hi Prism,
Luna, our all black girl, has what looks like individual rust colored hairs running all through her coat but it isn't concentrated in patches. Stella is black and white with no rust from what I've seen. Nova is tri colored---no idea where that came from! I didn't know that the two colors might feel different...I will Look closer.
My three gold ones are similar but all have different white marks. Chase has almost no white except for on his face and feet. Jayla has two triangular white marks on the back of her neck and willa has the most white.

But like you, I think.the coats of the black puppies is going to get more and more interesting!

I will upload more pics
Today is day 7!


----------



## amyh

Luna, who is black with a little rust running through her coat..almost no white, just one little patch on her chest.


----------



## amyh

Stella, black and white. White nose, toes, tip of tail and belly. No rust.


----------



## Macca

It is indeed very interesting to see how the coats and markings (and maybe Scottie eyebrows!) of these pups develop. Thank you for continuing to post photos. That way we all can learn a little more about canine genetics from these little cuties.


----------



## amyh

Nova, Fawn/Black/White. I believe she would be considered tri colored. No idea where it came from but she is gorgeous. And already trying to walk today!


----------



## amyh

Jayla, miss sweet face. The smallest but she is gaining weight like she's supposed to. Has very cool white markings.


----------



## amyh

Chase, has a lot of w bite on his face but not much in his body except the chest. He was the biggest but Willa is now bigger than he is!


----------



## amyh

Willa, the biggest..she has the most white!


----------



## amyh

Jayla and Chase.


----------



## amyh

Scottie eyebrows? Interesting. I thought Willa had what looked to me like crazy eyebrows but I wasn't sure if they would go away with time.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Man, oh, man. Whoever you wind up giving those pups to, you must get it in writing that they will send you photos as they grow! It will be so interesting to see not just what happens with their coats and colouring, but also with their sizes. They are all so cute. Glad to hear they are all doing well. It might have been an unexpected mistake, but you have stepped up and done really well with them.


----------



## amyh

Thank you so much for saying that. I've been working so hard to do the very best for them.


----------



## rooroch

I agree. Well done they look great. Look forward to all the up dates.


----------



## Rundlemtn

So adorable!! I can't tell which one I think is the cutest! So excited to watch them grow. Thank you for sharing your journey with us.


----------



## amyh

They're all so dang cute but I think Jayla has the sweetest face.


----------



## Neeko13

Wow, they are sooo cute!!! Glad they're doing so well...you ve done great!!!


----------



## amyh

Thanks so much!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

They are so cute and all look really healthy.
Great to see them doing so well.


----------



## LynnC

OMG. What cutie patooties . They are so precious. Thank you for doing such a great job with these sweet little ones.


----------



## amyh

Thank you! They're growing like weeds. It's amazing to watch.


----------



## Gleepers

So cute
If I wasn?t at my doggie limit I?d be so tempted to take one of those cuties home. 2 is plenty enough fur beast in my house though. 
I wanted a smaller dog for #2. Kids were split in wanting another golden and wanting a lap dog. Ended up finding what we think is likely a Tibetian Spaniel/Golden mix (no clue for certain). Husband and I discussed the possibility of getting a Scottie at some point.


----------



## amyh

We have 2 ourselves and two girls so it's a full house..well right now we have 8 dogs technically....so it's a REALLY full house. ??


----------



## amyh

Here's a close up of Stella's white markings!


----------



## DebScroc

They are all so adorable ? thanks for keeping us updated with pictures and what not ! It’s so cute when they use each other as pillows ???


----------



## Ivyacres

sooo cute!


----------



## amyh

Thank you!


----------



## WharzTippy

I've been following this thread all along. I am just so thankful Mom and pups are doing so very well. I had knots in my stomach up until they were all found to be safe and sound pups on the ground. You came to the right place for guidance. Amazing sound help and encouragement from the many members here. It would be nice if some or all of the new owners would join. Thank you for sharing your journey.


----------



## amyh

Thank you so much. It has been nerve wracking and exciting for sure!


----------



## amyh

I'm pretty sure I am going to keep taking photos of them 24/7 for as long as they are with me.


----------



## Macca

amyh said:


> I'm pretty sure I am going to keep taking photos of them 24/7 for as long as they are with me.


That's good to hear, as they are adorable and filling out quickly! I think you have quite a large audience here that is enjoying seeing their progress. I was wondering if the family of the pups "daddy" is interested in them, or possibly getting one of them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

They are soooooo cute, enjoying the pictures.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Wow, they're adorable!


----------



## amyh

Hey, they moved sometime between the incident and the time we found out she was pregnant so we have no idea who they were or where they went. They were our neighbors behind us which is the street behind ours, so not very close per se.


----------



## amyh

Thank you!
They're getting so so big! All over 2lbs now. Their eyes are starting to open which has been so exciting, lol. And they're learning to walk! We all just fawn all over them all the time. I've got potential/future owners itching to come see them but I won't let anyone quite yet, lol. Worried about germs so I'm taking lots of photos to appease them.


----------



## Prism Goldens

I don't have puppy visitors till they are 5.5 wks, fwiw.
And you might think about adding up all the costs of the pregnancy and her spay- and divide that by # of puppies and plan on everyone paying that much per puppy.. even if it were hundreds per, which I am sure it will be, I'm also sure you will have no problems selling them. Make up a contract requiring spay/neuter.


----------



## amyh

Thank you for the advice. 

We haven't had "visitors" yet just family members peeking their heads in to take a look. I told prospective adopters 6 weeks minimum.


----------



## amyh

The puppies are two weeks old today and doing great! Had their first deworming today which a couple of them didn't appreciate lol.


----------



## Rundlemtn

amyh said:


> The puppies are two weeks old today and doing great! Had their first deworming today which a couple of them didn't appreciate lol.


OMG so cute!!


----------



## Cpc1972

Oh my so cute.?


----------



## DanaRuns

amyh said:


> The puppies are two weeks old today and doing great! Had their first deworming today which a couple of them didn't appreciate lol.


That's a two-week old puppy? My goodness. Absolutely adorable!


----------



## amyh

Yes, thats Willa who is the biggest.


----------



## amyh

This is Jayla, the smallest.


----------



## Cpc1972

I see lots of golden retriever in them. I think those two got a lot of moms traits.


----------



## rooroch

Lovely pups. Their eyes are beautiful. Can't wait to see them grow. As you say these two look very Golden.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

They're so precious, they look great.


----------



## Ginams

Good grief, they're adorable! Hope things continue to go well!


----------



## amyh

Thank you!!


----------



## amyh

It is fun watching them change, honestly I have no idea what to expect week to week looks wise!


----------



## DebScroc

Oh my gosh, looking at the adorableness makes me want a puppy! B u t ......Bodie is only 3 so the “puppy stage” is still a very vivid memory!!
Love checking in on you/them every day ???


----------



## SandyK

They are getting so big already!! :smile2:


----------



## Golden State Mom

Wow, they are so cute! Their families are very lucky! I, too have been silently following this thread, and I love the photos! It’s so interesting to see how they are turning out. The mottled nose is adorable!

You are doing a really nice job with them. Well done!


----------



## amyh

Thank you guys so much!


----------



## amyh

More Jayla.


----------



## amyh

Pretty Nova and Stella. They're all so different!


----------



## nolefan

Darling, darling photos. Genetics are amazing, I wish I'd known when I was younger how interested I am, I would have had a very different major in college....


----------



## Neeko13

Oh my, what cuties...and look how big they are getting!!!!!:surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## amyh

They're all over 3 lbs now!


----------



## dlmrun2002

Been following this thread from the get go. I must say what an awesome job you have done in all aspects of caring for these pups and their mom. That has been the most enjoyable part from my perspective. The cuteness, well that's just puppy stuff... it's the icing on the cake for a great job in caring.

dlm ny country


----------



## amyh

Thank you so much. You know, it all goes back to the decision to keep them. I originally wanted to do the emergency spay...I was worried about bringing more puppies into the world when there are so many already in need and selfishly, the cost. But my husband, he felt like it was our mistake and he felt like the emergency spay was punishing them for our mistake. So I relented and I decided right then and there, that if we were going to do it, that I needed to be fully committed and ready to hit the pavement to do what needed to be done. They've taken a huge chunk of my life, money and time but I am really happy we decided against the procedure. It has all worked out for the best.

And, lesson learned. Emma will do the ovary sparing spay in January.


----------



## amyh

Playtime fun.


----------



## amyh

3 weeks in.


----------



## Rundlemtn

What a sweet face!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

They're sooooo cute......


----------



## amyh

All six of them


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

They're all adorable, interesting their different colorings and markings.


----------



## LynnC

Oh my. Cuteness overload


----------



## Gleepers

Looks like you can see some scruffy terrier hair on some of their little noses. Seriously cute little puppies


----------



## DebScroc

Thanks for the update  they are adorable ? i keep checking in, was about to ask for an update ......thanks !


----------



## Sweet Girl

Love to see all the cuteness and differences in their looks!


----------



## amyh

Yes! On a couple. I'm about to post a pic of Luna and her furry nose actually.


----------



## amyh

Look at that NOSE. So cute. This is Luna.


----------



## amyh

Chase, who is definitely the sweetest.


----------



## amyh

Jayla, who also has a very furry face.


----------



## amyh

Stella, who is full of mischief.


----------



## amyh

Nova, who thinks everything is food.


----------



## amyh

Willa, the one that thinks she is charge of all the others.


----------



## amyh

I'll be honest, it's going to hurt a lot to adopt them out. Way more than I anticipated I think.


----------



## amyh

It's amazing to see how far this thread has come! By the time it is finished, I will kind of have a record of the whole process start to finish!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

they're so cute!


----------



## cwag

Thanks for the pictures. Your journey has been so interesting and I respect the way you have handled it all.


----------



## amyh

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Our3dogs

How can you not love those little faces! Each one is a bit different and so cute.


----------



## cwag

amyh said:


> I'll be honest, it's going to hurt a lot to adopt them out. Way more than I anticipated I think.


I'm sure you will miss them but maybe the joy you see them bringing to their new families will help to ease the pain.


----------



## rooroch

Thanks for the photos. These puppies are beautiful. You have done a fantastic job with them. I hope their future families will keep in touch with you.


----------



## Sweet Girl

They are so sweet. Love that they already have such strong personalities to match those cute faces.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

They're all so adorable, enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## nolefan

Oh be still my heart, they are all just adorable. I really can only imagine how attached you are to all of them. Your descriptions of the different personalities got me wondering if you have been holding off on choosing the homes they will go to and if you've had any advice from experienced breeders on trying to make the best 'fit' - for instance making sure your "in charge" little girl goes to a family with experience? 

I am fascinated with genetics and personalities of puppies, how the traits show up much earlier (for dogs and for humans) than we realize. I've never raised puppies from birth before and just think it would be so fascinating to see how they develop. 

I hope you will figure out a way to print up your thread and maybe have it bound into a book for yourself. It would be a wonderful way to save this memory and make a keepsake photo book of this litter. Thanks for sharing the updates, I've enjoyed it.


----------



## balijade

They are growing so fast and look so cute. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## amyh

Thank you for your perspective. No puppy is attatched to a specific person yet, I'm waiting until 6 weeks and then we are going to sit down with each potential owner face to face. I do think I will be choosy about who gets who. With me being as attached to them as I am, I don't think I would at all have a problem saying no if it wasn't a good fit. After all, I told my own husband that I would not give is parents one because I didn't think they could handle a puppy. He didn't think I was serious at firs but I was, lol. That is a good point about the strong personalities needing more experienced owners, I will bear that in mind!


----------



## amyh

Jayla, Nova, Chase.
Willa, Luna, Stella.


----------



## Sandy22

I can't believe how unique they all look. I especially love Nova's markings.
Good thing I don't live closer, or I might get in line for her! The last thing we need right now is a puppy.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Way too cute!! Love their markings! I love the golden personality and looks, but, I have to say I also love the surprise that comes with puppies with more unique/individual markings.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

They are all just darling, love their colorings. 
Going to be some very lucky families getting these little ones.


----------



## Ivyacres

Oh my, I just got a huge dose of 'puppy cutiness'! They are all little dolls.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I'd like one order of Luna, please. 

Honestly, they are all beyond cute. Beautiful markings. How old are they now? Are you getting any closer to deciding on homes?


----------



## rooroch

They are beautiful. There is a family look but they are all individual. It will be so interesting to see how their bodies shape up. They look very intelligent and I hope that will be the case.


----------



## Gleepers

I pick Willa
What a bunch of darling puppies.


----------



## GoldensOldie

Nova and Chase for me.... I love that they are looking in your eyes... or the camera. :smile2:


----------



## dlmrun2002

Love the face of Chase..... They all look great. Nice to see the biodiversity. 

dlm ny country

‹(•¿•)›


----------



## LynnC

Oh my gosh. What cuties . If I had to choose 1 right now I think it would be Chase. Might be a different one tomorrow


----------



## SandyK

Cuteness overload!!:grin2: They are getting so big!! I really admire what you are doing and wish you luck in picking the perfect families!:smile2:


----------



## rlksdf

omg they are so cute!! Are they already showing more golden/scottie in their sizes? I'd love to see a picture of how they compare size-wise!


----------



## amyh

Nova is my husband's favorite as well! So unique!


----------



## amyh

It's fascinating how different they all are!


----------



## amyh

Hello everyone, it's been a few days since I checked in, I've been fielding crazy amounts of adoption applications! Four of the puppies have wonderful homes waiting for them. Chase and Willa are going together with a couple that lives a few streets over from me, they are experienced owners and lost their 13 year old Golden mix last year. Jayla is going to another wonderful family with a six year old daughter who is just so excited! Luna is going to a single mother and her five year old son who has Autism; Luna is going to be trained as a support therapy dog! How cool is that? I have two applications for Nova but nothing firm..and zero for Stella. Which is killing me but I will find her the perfect person! This whole process is incredibly bittersweet.


----------



## amyh

It is hard to tell but they seem closer to being the side of Golden puppies than scotties.


----------



## Cpc1972

You have done a great job finding them great homes. I hope we get to see pictures after they go to their families.


----------



## Rundlemtn

amyh said:


> Hello everyone, it's been a few days since I checked in, I've been fielding crazy amounts of adoption applications! Four of the puppies have wonderful homes waiting for them. Chase and Willa are going together with a couple that lives a few streets over from me, they are experienced owners and lost their 13 year old Golden mix last year. Jayla is going to another wonderful family with a six year old daughter who is just so excited! Luna is going to a single mother and her five year old son who has Autism; Luna is going to be trained as a support therapy dog! How cool is that? I have two applications for Nova but nothing firm..and zero for Stella. Which is killing me but I will find her the perfect person! This whole process is incredibly bittersweet.


Funny, Stella would actually have been my choice of the bunch - based on looks alone.


----------



## amyh

She is also very funny!


----------



## Prism Goldens

Me, too, on Stella. She'd have been my choice for looks alone.


----------



## DebScroc

You should keep Stella ??


----------



## amyh

I finally got an adoption offer for her. I have made myself a promise that I would not keep one unless we couldn't find a suitable family. I have wanted to keep them all from the start but I am trying to be smart. Lol.


----------



## amyh

More of my beautiful Nova!


----------



## amyh

More of sweet Stella.


----------



## amyh

Chase is getting so fluffy!


----------



## amyh

Willa who is huge!


----------



## amyh

Luna, Miss Fuzzy Face!


----------



## amyh

Jayla who acts like a little princess.


----------



## amyh

Also, today is Emma's 3rd Birthday!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 3rd Birthday to Emma!

They are all so adorable but my favorites are Chase and Jayla.....


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Happy 3rd birthday, momma! They are all so adorable, you have done such a wonderful job with them.


----------



## Sandy22

Happy Birthday Emma! The pups are all adorable, but Nova remains my favorite.


----------



## Ginams

Happy Birthday Emma! I can't believe how fast the pups are growing. They're all adorable!


----------



## nolefan

Love the latest updates! They are just cuter and cuter. Happy 3rd birthday to your Emma  She is just darling.


----------



## Cpc1972

They are so cute. They light ones look like little golden puppies.


----------



## Gleepers

Still on team Willa!!

Happy Birthday Momma.


----------



## SandyK

Happy Birthday Emma!! Hope you got extra treats for your birthday:grin2: All the pups are so cute that I don't have a favorite. So cool than Luna will be trained for a service dog!!:smile2:


----------



## Rundlemtn

Happy Birthday Emma!! Thanks for the update! I'm still sold on Stella! Though Chase may be a close second. They are all beautiful!


----------



## LynnC

Happy belated birthday momma Emma . All the pups are sooooo adorable!


----------



## Sweet Girl

You're just KILLIN' me! They are all so cute. I know I chose a favourite a few posts back, but I take it back. Based solely on looks, I just couldn't choose. I'm so glad you have found good homes for them all.


----------



## Neeko13

Awwww... I love Chase and Jayla!!!!!! All are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## amyh

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## amyh

I live with them and I still couldn't choose a favorite, they all have qualities I adore.


----------



## amyh

Yes they do, only the white markings give them away! I mean Emma has white markings but I have been told that is usually considered something to breed out in Golden's. ?


----------



## amyh

Chase and Willa are complete opposites. Chase is the sweetest, most loving puppy I have. Willa is adventurous and independent (but still wants a cuddle now and then), Mom and Dad are going to have their hands full!


----------



## Gleepers

amyh said:


> Chase and Willa are complete opposites. Chase is the sweetest, most loving puppy I have. Willa is adventurous and independent (but still wants a cuddle now and then), Mom and Dad are going to have their hands full!


That just confirms my choice of Willa. 
I always end up picking the dog with personality, then get home and spend the next several years pulling my hair out wondering what I got myself into.


----------



## DebScroc

Gleepers said:


> Still on team Willa!!
> 
> Happy Birthday Momma.


Me too! Happy Birthday Emma ???


----------



## amyh

Ha! I picked Emma because she was feisty, also didn't know what I was getting myself into. Lol.


----------



## amyh

LONG Time, no update! I'm sorry it's taken me so long. I have had a busy few weeks. I fell 4 days before Christmas and broke three toes on my right foot which made caring for 6 puppies a slow 24/7 experience! But I'm happy to say that all six puppies turned into beautiful, healthy 8 week olds and the last pup went home today! So far it is extremely bittersweet. I love all the families that we chose but I also miss them like crazy. But I am happy knowing that we did all we could do ensure them a great start in life. I'm still kind of teary eyed today but I'm going to post some pics! Thank you everyone for your support and I hope a few of you are still following so you can see the end result.


----------



## amyh

Nova and her new girl!


----------



## amyh

Chase and Willa with their new family! The girls I'm the pics are the daughters of the couple who adopted them and the dog in the bottom is their new big sister Scarlett!


----------



## amyh

Jayla who is now named Georgia And her girl Elle.


----------



## amyh

Stella with her girls Sasha and Addie.


----------



## amyh

Luna, who I didn't remember to get a picture of with her new owners.


----------



## amyh

Georgia. ???


----------



## amyh

Wise little Willa, who was the biggest!


----------



## amyh

Sweet Sweet Stella!


----------



## amyh

Little adventurous Nova!


----------



## amyh

And chubby little Chase!


----------



## amyh

Everyone but Nova who fell asleep during photo time.


----------



## amyh

Nova, Stella and Willa.


----------



## Cpc1972

They are adorable. Do they go to their new families soon?


----------



## cwag

Awwww, thanks so much for sharing the pictures. I can imagine it is very bittersweet. I loved seeing the kids with their new puppies! You did such a great job of turning an unexpected, unwanted event into a blessing for 5 families.
I hope 2018 is a great year for you and your family (and your foot :surprise


----------



## Cpc1972

Oh never mind lol. I see they are with their new families. You did a great job. Especially finding families that will take care of them.


----------



## nolefan

Beautiful. Love the photos and I appreciate you sharing them with us. I can't imagine the way you must be feeling, proud and sad. I sure hope you will let us know when you hear from the families. Hoping they will update you often


----------



## amyh

cwag said:


> Awwww, thanks so much for sharing the pictures. I can imagine it is very bittersweet. I loved seeing the kids with their new puppies! You did such a great job of turning an unexpected, unwanted event into a blessing for 5 families.
> I hope 2018 is a great year for you and your family (and your foot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thank you so much! It's been a great life lesson and one heck of a life experience!


----------



## amyh

So sad and happy and proud all at once lol! 
I haven't cried too much until today when the last one went home. I realized how much I love them and will miss them. I know they say not to get attached but I couldn't stop it and the end I feel like I pushed so hard to do my best because I allowed myself to love them. It has been painful for sure but I'm glad I had the time with them that I had.

The owners have been sending updates already! It makes me feel better when I see them doing so well. I hope they'll keep sending them as they grow!


----------



## amyh

And my foot is getting better, thank you. I fell down stairs, well off stairs technically since I missed two , fell about two feet and landed on my leg. Doc said it was very lucky that I managed not to break my ankle. Fun times!


----------



## cwag

It's an odd coincidence but my breeder also broke her foot as the last puppies were leaving.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Wow! What gorgeous babies you raised. I am glad you feel proud, as you should. And I would have been surprised if you didn't love them. I don't know how you could not after all the time, money, energy and effort you put in raising them. The families look wonderful, and its great that they are sending up updates already. Take care of yourself and thank you for sharing your journey!


----------



## LynnC

Thank you for sharing. You did a beautiful thing for those sweet puppies


----------



## SandyK

Congrats on raising such adorable puppies and finding good homes for them!!! I hope your foot continues to heal. How is Emma handling her babies being gone? Probably not much different than you...lol. Thanks for sharing your experience!!:grin2:


----------



## Sweet Girl

What a sweet little family of pups, and all their new families look so happy! Well done. It must have been so hard there at the end with you foot (hope you're feeling better!), and just saying goodbye. Thanks for sharing all the photos.


----------



## brianne

Those puppies are PAINFULLY cute !!  And I can just tell that the pups will take good care of their new girls. Very lucky families, indeed. Congratulations to you and Mama on a job well done.

I hope your foot feels better soon.


----------



## amyh

I would imagine the exhaustion of raising pups full time might contribute to clumsiness!


----------



## amyh

Thank you!


----------



## amyh

Thank you!


----------



## amyh

SandyK said:


> Congrats on raising such adorable puppies and finding good homes for them!!! I hope your foot continues to heal. How is Emma handling her babies being gone? Probably not much different than you...lol. Thanks for sharing your experience!!


Actually she doesn't seem to care much. She weaned them kind of early at just 4 weeks; she didn't like their teeth. So I guess that helped her detach quicker than I did.


----------



## amyh

Sweet Girl said:


> What a sweet little family of pups, and all their new families look so happy! Well done. It must have been so hard there at the end with you foot (hope you're feeling better!), and just saying goodbye. Thanks for sharing all the photos.


Oh ho, it was. Especially with it being Christmas time as well! But we managed. My kids chipped in a lot at the end.


----------



## amyh

brianne said:


> Those puppies are PAINFULLY cute !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I can just tell that the pups will take good care of their new girls. Very lucky families, indeed. Congratulations to you and Mama on a job well done.
> 
> I hope your foot feels better soon.


Thank you! So far everyone seems so happy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

They are all so adorable, great seeing them with their families. 

You did a fantastic job raising them and finding their families. 
Great to hear you're getting updates too, hopefully the updates will make it easier for you knowing how well they are doing and how happy they are.


----------



## amyh

CAROLINA MOM said:


> They are all so adorable, great seeing them with their families.
> 
> You did a fantastic job raising them and finding their families.
> Great to hear you're getting updates too, hopefully the updates will make it easier for you knowing how well they are doing and how happy they are.


I find the hardest part right now is I keep forgetting they aren't here. For two months it has been my routine. So, for a split second a few times a day, I feel the urge to check on them before I remember. Blah. It will be better in a few days.


----------



## Sandy22

So happy to see your update and all the photos! I'd been wondering about the pups. Thanks for sharing and taking such good care of them.


----------



## amyh

More of Willa and Chase.


----------



## amyh

And Miss Stella.


----------



## amyh

It's been a few days and I think everyone is getting over the post puppy blues. Owners have checked in and reported that the puppies personalities have come out more and more! Everyone seems to be adjusting.

It has been a wild week for me as well. My husband is about to be promoted in his job and we may be moving to Nashville! Whoa. :O


----------



## Cpc1972

They are so cute. Miss Stella is going to be a big girl. I think it’s very cool a family took two and they get to grow up together.


----------



## Cpc1972

That is so great about your husband. Music city would be such a fun place. You will have to post in the chit chat about all the country singers you see. My aunt lives not to far from Nashville.


----------



## amyh

Cpc1972 said:


> They are so cute. Miss Stella is going to be a big girl. I think it’s very cool a family took two and they get to grow up together.


Me too! I was so happy when I found out they were going together!


----------



## amyh

Cpc1972 said:


> That is so great about your husband. Music city would be such a fun place. You will have to post in the chit chat about all the country singers you see. My aunt lives not to far from Nashville.


I will, if it happens! Still not definite yet.

I'm afraid I would not recognize most modern country singers except maybe Maren Morris, Carrie Underwood, and Blake Shelton. Lol!

But if I run into Dolly Parton or Reba I'm going to flip! Lol. I grew up listening to old country and I guess the new stuff never grew on me.


----------



## amyh

Babies are getting big! Owners have all checked in. Say everyone is doing great!


----------



## amyh

Miss Stella who seems to be spoiled rotten!


----------



## amyh

Nova on her family farm!


----------



## amyh

Miss Molly!


----------



## Cpc1972

So cute. Isn’t it interesting the gold ones look like goldens. The black ones and the tri color look like terriers.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Cpc1972 said:


> So cute. Isn’t it interesting the gold ones look like goldens. The black ones and the tri color look like terriers.


I was just thinking the same thing! They're all adorable!


----------



## Ginams

Goodness, they are still so cute. They're going to be good looking pups when they're all grown up. I love Clark!


----------



## Our3dogs

They are all so cute - but that little Clark is definitely my favorite (well, at least at this minute-ha!)


----------



## Sandy22

Oh, so cute! Nova has been my favorite since you first started posting pictures, but Clark has certainly grown into his looks...adorable!


----------



## Neeko13

They are all adorable...I absolutely love Clark......


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

They're all just so cute, so glad you hear from their families and get pictures. 

Clark is such a doll.....


----------



## SandyK

Thanks so much for sharing updated pictures!! They look great!!:grin2:


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

They are all so adorable. Thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## Sweet Girl

So glad to hear they are all doing well!


----------



## rooroch

Thanks for posting these pictures. Really interesting to see how they are turning out. They look lovely. Each one different.


----------



## amyh

Clark was always one of my favorites. I am so happy that the owners are all checking in. It's still hard to believe that I managed to get them all here and where they needed to be. I so appreciate everyone's interest in their story!


----------



## amyh

It’s been a while so I thought I’d post another update for anyone who may still be seeing these posts! 
The puppies are all a little over three months old now and doing great! Their final names are Georgia, Stella, Molly, Clarke, Betsy and Ella!
All of the owners are head over heels in love and all puppies continue to get great health reports!


----------



## my4goldens

they are just the darlingest puppies ever. And such a varied look. Just charming.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Wow! I would have never guessed those pups are from the same litter if I didn't know it. Thank you for sharing! Its so amazing to see all of them growing up into healthy happy adorable doggies!


----------



## LynnC

Oh my gosh they are sooooo stinking cute    . So happy to hear they are all doing well.


----------



## Gleepers

So darn cute!!!! Looks like a couple of low riders in there


----------



## Tahnee GR

So cute! Looks like there were a couple of daddies in there


----------



## dlmrun2002

Puppies look great and it's nice to hear they are doing well. All your hard work has panned out and it is great to see the diversity in the gene pool show it's strength. The biodiversity will help the dogs live healthier lives. 
No line breeding here.... Yaaa.

dlm ny country


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wonderful update, they all look great, happy and soooooo cute!


----------



## Sandy22

Oh, they are so cute! Thanks for the update.


----------



## rooroch

Thanks for the update. They all look so different. Really interesting to see how they have turned out. Marvelous that they all have great homes. Well done


----------



## Sweet Girl

Thanks for the update photos! They all look so different. I think I'm with Tahnee... maybe more than one daddy. But definitely all cutie pies.


----------



## Neeko13

They are all so cute....lovely update, thanks!!!


----------



## laurenC

Have been keeping up with this from the start and i have to stay I LOVE CLARK SO MUCH!!! They are all beautiful!


----------



## Wicky

Thanks for the update! They are so sweet! Love Clark’s golden smile x


----------



## Tricia

Thank you for update. Have so enjoyed this post. Would not have believed you could get such a varied appearance.


----------



## Gleepers

I wonder if Dad might not have been full Scottie. That could account for some of the variety that has popped up.


----------

